# Waiting time for medical card approval



## legallady (31 Oct 2010)

My friend applied for a medical card 3 weeks ago. He hasn't heard anything since. How long does it usually take to get approval for a medical card? Thanks for your help


----------



## ali (1 Nov 2010)

legallady said:


> My friend applied for a medical card 3 weeks ago. He hasn't heard anything since. How long does it usually take to get approval for a medical card? Thanks for your help


 

I have indirect experience of this with 3 different applications made in the last 18 months and none received approval or rejection within 5 months.
Your friend could be in for a long wait.


----------



## Mynydd (1 Nov 2010)

15 working days max with medicalcard.ie, however depending if all required documents are submitted.
I had my GP visit card within 8 days.


----------



## legallady (1 Nov 2010)

Oh that's great about applying online. Perhaps my friend could re apply.


----------



## enoxy (1 Nov 2010)

I applied last year for a MC- while I was waiting (for 3-4 weeks or so) I had to take my daughter to a weekend GP clinic - €70. I was cleaned out as was on JA at the time. 

I called the local HSE office dealing with my application and told them that I couldn't afford if this happened again while I was waiting for application to be processed and they sorted out my application in a day or so. Thankfully I got the card and haven't had to use it for a GP visit since I got it. 

This could be an approach to adopt if you want to short-circuit the queue?


----------



## dmos87 (1 Nov 2010)

just applied online there myself, very easy to use and painless.


----------



## legallady (1 Nov 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I'll pass the info on.


----------

